
Brad Mcquaid: Creator of Everquest Has Died - smithmayowa
https://www.pcgamer.com/everquest-and-pantheon-developer-brad-mcquaid-has-died/
======
to-too-two
Devastated. I wouldn’t be who I am without this man. Inspired me to get into
game design. Heck, I didn’t even know how to type on a keyboard before EQ. He
introduced me to orcs, goblins, and elves.

People found love and got married through his games. An absolute visionary. A
loss for his family, friends, loved ones, and gamers everywhere.

May your corpse run be an easy one, Aradune.

